# TVUS nonobstetrical



## tefranklin57 (May 10, 2012)

How do I code transvaginal ultrasound of ovaries to follow follicles in a gonodotropin stimulated cycle?  Use 76830 or 76856 or another code


----------



## Beachbum32459 (May 16, 2012)

Trasvaginial non-ob ultrasound codes to CPT 76830.  Code 76856 is also know as transabdominal. So if the "approach" if you will, dictates which of two codes you will use, in this case correct code is 76830.


----------

